# Devon Rex eye stains



## hammiesink (Mar 28, 2009)

We have a Devon Rex and she always has black specks around her eyelids. No visible discharge, although the groomer was able to wipe it off. Doesn't appear to be anything wrong with her eyes in any way, other than that. Any ideas?

She also seems to get extremely waxy ears. 

Is this some feature of this breed?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome. I am not familiar with the Rex breeds. I know most cats' tears are a rusty-reddish color, something to do with the bacteria in the waste/tear liquid, not blood. Orange cats will also get 'freckles' (ears, nose, lips, mouth) but you said they wiped off. I would guess if it isn't flea-dirt that it is just normal tear production.
Welcome again to CF,
Heidi


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Sam (Bridge kitty) used to get that in the corners of his eyes, but I haven't noticed it on Arianwen's eyes. Maybe she cleans it away herself.
rcat


----------

